# Aegir Doodle



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I got bored, so I started drawing I wish I had more colored pencils (white and metallic ones), because then Aegir would be properly colored :-( oh well










lol, I don't have a scanner, so this is a picture of it.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Picture!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Can ya draw Aurora?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Sure, I could give it a shot!  I don't have a scanner though, so I'll have to take a photo of the drawing like I did with Aegir.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I do that so it is okay!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I took a picture both with and without flash. Here they are! :-D


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I just added some more shading on the body... its subtle, but I think it makes it better. :-D









I hope it meets your expectations :-D


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

and here it is smoother, and has more of a painted look. I edited it with gimp to get the smooth look


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome! You are good at it. :thumbsup: I think you should try some on aqua bid. Like a pretty HM!


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Would you mind doing Sonic?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Sure


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

You rule! :rockon:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's Sonic!










I hope you like it


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

You are awesome!!!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish I had a scanner. They would probably look more like they do IRL if I could scan them.


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow! That's Awesome! Thank you so so much! Much better than my cartoon.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you, and you're welcome. :-D


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Ohh cute drawings! Could you do my avatar, Chai? He's my new HM from Aquabid


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Sure! I'll try, I'm not sure about how well I'll be able to show that his fins have a sort of translucent-ness to them.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Sure! I'll try, I'm not sure about how well I'll be able to show that his fins have a sort of translucent-ness to them.


Ooh thanks  They are actually more white in real life ^^


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope you like it :-D


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> I hope you like it :-D


Oh my gosh, that is AWESOME!! thank you so much!! :-D You have alot of talent!!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You're pretty amazing o_o

...

Can you?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Heheh ^-^;;;; Thanks.

Sure I could! Wow, what interesting colors. I'll do my best with that blue... I only have 12 colored pencils! lol
It'll be a little while, because after that last one I did, my eyes are like @[email protected] and tomorrow I'm super busy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, he's really purple o_o Flash does interesting things to a dragon scaled betta...

His colors are actually more:









 Flash is evil.

And it's fine! I'm in NO rush, and you can't rush art xD I know that VERY well.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

lol, wow. The colors make it look like they are two TOTALLY different fish! lol


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

How about drawing anakin? lol ur drawings are amazing


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, sure, it will just be a little while. This weekend is busy, and I'm about to head out the door right now lol!

Anakin is totally an awesome name... I had a swordtail pair named Anakin and Padme. They had babies... Padme died shortly after having said babies, and then only two of the babies survived (named them Luke and Leia, totally!) and then Anakin jumped out of the tank... I saved him, but he never really swam correctly anymore. They were the two most epic fish I've ever had the pleasure of owning. It was like Starwars- fishy style <3
I was too devastated at first to string it all together, my friend Joe did that lol, and then I got excited...


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

could you draw warf


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha, wow, I'm popular! Sure! But give me some time, okay? ;-)

I'm going to have a whole army of betta drawings by the end of this week!


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Yea, sure, it will just be a little while. This weekend is busy, and I'm about to head out the door right now lol!
> 
> Anakin is totally an awesome name... I had a swordtail pair named Anakin and Padme. They had babies... Padme died shortly after having said babies, and then only two of the babies survived (named them Luke and Leia, totally!) and then Anakin jumped out of the tank... I saved him, but he never really swam correctly anymore. They were the two most epic fish I've ever had the pleasure of owning. It was like Starwars- fishy style <3
> I was too devastated at first to string it all together, my friend Joe did that lol, and then I got excited...


lol that's awesome know all u needed was a green fish named "Yoda" and a black fish named " darth vadar" ( or if betta darth betta) :lol:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha!! Darth Betta <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

only take the pics without flash because with flash shows a faded look to the picture


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> only take the pics without flash because with flash shows a faded look to the picture


Yea, thats what I usually do. I take pics with and without flash, and use which ever looks the best. Usually its the non-flash ones.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool if you dont mind doing Isis?










your A GREAT ARTIST


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, sure  and thanks! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Yea, sure  and thanks! :-D


thank you so much!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
I know you have a lot of bettas to draw, (...0-0 and you're really good!!) but when you have time, do you think you could draw Muds (Murdoc) like this? 









If not, then here's a side view for him.











The blue was just from the flash. XD That part of his tail is actually clear.

Thank you!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

All the fishies are drawn and colored!! :-D

The next step is to photograph and then take them into GIMP to make them look painted  That's going to be a long process. It's nearly 3 am here, so I'm going to hold off on that leg of the journey 

@Betta Slave
I drew Murdoc like in the first picture, but I'm not sure I like how he turned out, but I'll let you be the judge of it  The shading to get the face to look right proved to be really hard. I loved drawing his fins though :-D If it doesn't look right, I could always do the easier pose.


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

wow...someone's got their hands full. lol
good job by the way!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, my hands are fuller than you know, lol. But I like drawing, its a nice break in my hectic day.
Thanks


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Thank you! I look forward to seeing it!


haha i think we all do....

GOOD JOB!! AND THANKS!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here we gooooo!









































Now is the fun part, making them look all painty


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awwww X3 Muddsie looks so cute! Thank you!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is the first painted one:








more coming


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Awwww X3 Muddsie looks so cute! Thank you!


He was so hard x.x his body position was awkward to draw lol, but it was such an interesting one.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's much better than I can draw!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is Anakin









And here is Warf. I tried enhancing his colors, but I don't like the end result of that...
So here is the non-color enhanced version. Trust me. When I enhanced the colors it all went to hell. :-(


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is little Miss Isis:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

And here is Mr. Murdoc


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Muds and I thank you! It looks great! It's now my avatar.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh sorry I messed up his name! :-(

You're welcome though


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, that's his nickname. Murdoc is his real name, but I call him Muddsie, Muds, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Here is little Miss Isis:


aww thanks shes so cute


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you! You got the colors well o_o I must say, though, I'm glad I'm not you xD Seems like you're pretty busy xDD


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Thank you! You got the colors well o_o I must say, though, I'm glad I'm not you xD Seems like you're pretty busy xDD


Yea, I was pretty busy lol.

I did have all of his scale drawn in, and he looked freakin' awesome, but then when I colored him in, it all smudged and blurred. So then I had to erase everything on his body and just color him  I wish I had taken a picture BEFORE I colored him. That always happens to me lol.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is one I did of a betta on aquabid. I want him so bad, hes so pretty.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> And here is Warf. I tried enhancing his colors, but I don't like the end result of that...
> So here is the non-color enhanced version. Trust me. When I enhanced the colors it all went to hell. :-(


sweet thanks looks great:-D


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Bettacaleb said:


> sweet thanks looks great:-D


You're welcome  I'm glad you like it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow thats awesome your a great artist


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice drawings!!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

you draw them like i would. that is so cool


----------

